

Test Driving a Petrol Car - ChuckMcM
http://teslaclubsweden.se/test-drive-of-a-petrol-car/

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested in the HN viewpoint, from 9 days ago, 263 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485992)

Also submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454550)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9467088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9467088)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9484556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9484556)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9462974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9462974)

------
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is a bit of satire but it did leave me chuckling. As an example of
framing the question differently to achieve a different point of view it
excelled.

